# Barber Medea (Ballet Suite) Score



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello,

I have searched the web for the Barber Medea (Ballet Suite) score, and can only find the Dance of Vengeance score which I already have. 

Does anyone know if the Ballet Suite score is available for purchase somewhere?

Thanks!

Jason


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Have you tried the Philadelphia Library?
Here's the link:
https://catalog.freelibrary.org/Sea...~authorStr:"Barber,+Samuel,+1910-1981"&page=2

I hope this helps.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

You mean this:

https://issuu.com/scoresondemand/docs/medea_ballet_suite_26045


----------



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks to both of you. I will check out these links!


----------

